# Adopting a Munchkin



## Mimi0509 (May 7, 2018)

So I know Munchkins are pretty much impossible to find or just really hard... So I know I'd have to contact a breeder... anyone know any reliable munchkin breeders in the UK? Preferably Scotland... if not.. where you would you recommend getting one from abroad?

I'm going out on holiday in mid june and won't be back till mid july when I'll start getting the equipment and pet supplies I need.... and then after all that is when I'll be actually looking to get one.

Also I don't want any of that 'why would you want to adopt a munchkin? its deformed! blah blah you're not a real cat lover. blah blah.' I won't bother responding to that.... I just want answers.. not lectures.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As you have discovered finding a munchkin breeder is close to impossible, mainly because these cats are not recognised by the main governing body of cat breeding in the UK - the GCCF.
I am sure you are aware that there are health issues with breed and for that reason alone I would not consider buying one from abroad where you will have had no opportunity to see the kittens and parents before hand.


----------



## Mimi0509 (May 7, 2018)

True... which is why... I’m wondering if anyone knows someone or can recommend someone in the UK.


----------



## Mimi0509 (May 7, 2018)

And by abroad I’m meaning I will actually travel abroad to meet the breeder and see the kitten myself etc and bring it home myself when it’s ready to leave :/ but idk if that will be a problem if their health isn’t that great...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope they remain as difficult as possible to get hold of for years to come. Suggests that there aren't many people breeding them here.

Be prepared for vets bills from an early age. These chondrodysplastic cats are usually arthritic by a few years of age and suffer with chronic pain that can affect their behaviour.


----------



## Mimi0509 (May 7, 2018)

Then do you have any recommendations for a small cat??? Also I don't believe they suffer from pain... or health issues. Since people have them in other places and they don't have issues... again if you're just going to reply something not helpful at all, then don't comment.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Mimi0509 said:


> Also I don't want any of that 'why would you want to adopt a munchkin?


I think that's all you are likely to get to be honest; tho' I stand to be corrected: maybe someone will come along who has one/has had one with no problems at all. I have no personal experience of Munchkins so am unable to advise.


----------



## Mimi0509 (May 7, 2018)

Calvine said:


> I think that's all you are likely to get to be honest; tho' I stand to be corrected: maybe someone will come along who has one/has had one with no problems at all. I have no personal experience of Munchkins so am unable to advise.


Hopefully someone will drop by... I just don't really like the constant nagging everyone gives you. Its just that is the type that would fit most well..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Some of the Asian cat breeds are quite petite. Have you looked at Bombays or Tiffanies if it is a small cat that you want


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mimi0509 said:


> *Hopefully someone will drop by*... I just don't really like the constant nagging everyone gives you. Its just that is the type that would fit most well..


Unlikely, for the reasons listed above, & I'm 100% with @Ceiling Kitty in hoping they don't become a 'thing'- there's enough deformed dogs without wrecking other species for the sake of human vanity.

https://www.ufaw.org.uk/cats/munchkin-limb-deformity

You would be better off looking at breeds already recognised by the GCCF, Munchkin aren't really 'small', just average cats with abnormally short limbs.

There are some breeds of cats that are smaller than others, but cats in general are 'cat sized'.

https://www.gccfcats.org/Cat-Breeds


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Mimi0509 said:


> Also I don't want any of that 'why would you want to adopt a munchkin? its deformed! blah blah you're not a real cat lover. blah blah.' I won't bother responding to that.... I just want answers.. not lectures.


I'm guessing you've asked this question before then if you expect such a response - maybe stop and consider why. Domestic cats have managed to remain uniformly cat-shaped for millennia, shame we've started messing around with them now.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mimi0509 said:


> Also I don't want any of that 'why would you want to adopt a munchkin? its deformed! blah blah you're not a real cat lover. blah blah.' I won't bother responding to that.... I just want answers.. not lectures.





Mimi0509 said:


> Also I don't believe they suffer from pain... or health issues. Since people have them in other places and they don't have issues... again if you're just going to reply something not helpful at all, then don't comment.





Mimi0509 said:


> I just don't really like the constant nagging everyone gives you. Its just that is the type that would fit most well..


then why bother coming here when you know in advance what will be said ?


----------



## Mimi0509 (May 7, 2018)

All these damn rude people.... If you're no help, then leave.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

OP if small cats are what you are interested in then Singapuras might be of interest. They are very petite, more so than munchkins and have lively friendly personalities.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mimi0509 said:


> All these damn rude people.... If you're no help, then leave.


You're being told why getting a Munchkin is a bad idea, how is that not helpful ?
Apparently if you breed 2 munchkins together the resulting litter will not survive, such is the severity of the abnormality.
Why not look into other small breeds without the potential health problems ?
This is a public forum so unfortunately you don't get to choose who replies.

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pet-advice/munchkin-cat-health-and-genetics.html


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mimi0509 said:


> Then do you have any recommendations for a small cat??? Also I don't believe they suffer from pain... or health issues. Since people have them in other places and they don't have issues... again if you're just going to reply something not helpful at all, then don't comment.


Cat health and welfare is my job. I'm not going to go against my beliefs and knowledge just so you don't have to feel bad about wanting a cat bred to suffer for human pleasure. If you feel bad because of what I'm telling you, that's your lookout, not mine.

Your anecdotal evidence about people owning munchkins without problems is worthless. I can raise you a bunch of different people who own munchkins who ARE crippled with joint disease, so it's anecdote vs anecdote.

Anyway, a munchkin is not a 'small' cat - it's a regular-sized cat with short legs. You'd be better off looking at some of the Asian breeds as @lymorelynn has suggested. Or find a small adult rescue moggy. I've met plenty of healthy adult cats who just happen to be small.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nobody has been rude, just given you excellent advice about not getting a Munchkin due to health and moral reasons.
Why not look at other breeds suggested? 
Given your attitude this forum probably isn't for you, we are a community of cat loving people who promote healthy cats of which the munchkin is not.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder why I am thinking of bridges and goats.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

OP has had excellent advice but I don't feel is receptive to any of it. :Locktopic


----------

